#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 一個小過程=D

## 小黑貓

01:
開個新檔案.先用筆刷大概打個草稿摟.


02:
想要加個裝飾品.圍巾跟領巾所以事先補了幾何骨架在裡面.抓一下畫起來的感覺.
繼續補線搞.


03:
接下來原本沒有畫手的草稿.過程中覺得有點不恰當.還是把手抓出來
所以草稿再次打了一下.抓一下其他配件跟衣物.繼續畫線搞.


04:
把草稿清掉.然後修飾一下線搞.再次抓一下手的感覺.
開始上線搞~=D


05:
線搞確定後.準備來上一下背景景物的線搞.


06:
加上的背景的景物後.準備來上底色搂=D


07:
底色這裡.這邊有分圖層.所以就由後至前依序打色上去.


08:
這邊會這樣打.算是自己的習慣
有些人會說重疊的地方不會去理會就不上色了.
只是這邊順便自己做一點要求.所以不都懶了.
不過沒說這樣的方式不好.這也是一種節省時間的方式.


09:
感覺上角色太過單調.
所以打設定加上另一種色調=D


10:全部上色啦~然後這邊就來開始清邊
有分圖層這時整個會比較快.
可以放肆地狂擦XD~


11:
逐步上色.這邊是先選擇最後面的披肩.
感覺比較好上.所以就GO了 XD~


12:
上一半才發現~不對
還是先抓整體的光源比較好
所以一間大概畫了一下就轉戰整體的光影XD


13:
開始推拿上色=D(X


14:
這裡先做了頭部的毛的感覺.
畢竟是重點.會想先做初步的繪製


15:
再由頭往下開始依序作結構上的繪製.
每個質感會有不一樣的表現
這裡目前還在琢磨.畢竟看的東西太少XD~


16:
填上眼睛(OWO!
填完之後大致上角色就完成了
眼睛部分我比較喜歡最後上色.因為比較快速而且整個成就感超高.
所以放在壓軸XD~算是給自己一個犒賞 =P


17:
開始打背景基礎光影=D


18:
補上一些基本結構紋路=D


19:
把樹藤跟葉子的整體弄出來後
覺得角色上似乎還少一點味道
在裝飾上下了一些樣式的感覺得筆畫
至少看起來比較真實感XD~


20:
上背景色.再作一些氛圍的點綴=D


21:
這裡用兩個圖層屬性來做對比
色彩增值跟濾光. 
在這兩個屬性下補筆刷.能快速達到想表現的FU
也可以增加整體畫面對比=D


22:
最後把一些多餘的點綴修飾一下
加上簽名~大功告成=D
以上=D

----------


## 卡斯特

好厲害，我完全沒有在打線稿的0A0!
下次來打看看線稿好了，謝謝黑貓的教學^w^

話說黑貓是用什麼繪圖軟體來繪圖呀?

----------


## 雪麒

大觸出現了！（膜拜ing
光影和立體效果真的已經接近完美了～質感也非常有小黑貓的特色～
過程真的是相當詳細呢～感謝分享⊙w⊙
話說“推拿上色”具體是指怎樣的方法呢？
感覺這一幅花費了相當大的心血和精力啊～可以問一下這樣一幅畫用了多長時間嗎？
（這邊一幅稍大型細緻點的作品就要折騰三四天…

----------


## 小芸

歐歐歐好強wwwwwwww
好喜歡牠的毛毛怎麼可以畫的這麼的毛毛毛毛毛>w<(超強!
整個看起來就好柔和好舒服:3
黑貓太強大了拉~~~
明明我覺得已經很完美的東西.結果往下一拉又被修得更完美了:33(超神的阿>w<
還有那個眼睛也好漂亮歐~
呃抱歉以上廢話那麼多ww
好奇那個毛毛怎麼畫的(???
總之小黑貓大大好強就是了~
期待更多黑貓大大的圖wwwwww

----------


## Norya.Polaris

黑貓好強大!!OWO!!(跟著膜拜XDDD
不管是背景還是顏色還是效果都弄得超讚的OWO///
整個就是超完美超強大的>W</////
好喜歡他的眼神和背景效果>W<////
整個超傳神!!OWO////
話說真的很好奇那種陰影和毛毛要怎麼畫>W<
感謝小黑貓大大的教學喔>W<//
辛苦了OWO~XDDDD

----------


## 小黑貓

TO:卡斯特 
哈哈謝謝~
其實打不打線稿都可以的.我也有沒打線搞得圖呀.
這純粹是看個人啦XD~
軟體的話.這邊只有用SAI. 其他的軟體因為電腦悲劇~所以都沒灌WW

TO:雪麒 
(嗯!大觸WWW WTF!~WWW
哈哈~其實沒那麼厲害.說實在的還有很大的進步空間的.還要加油.
不過那什麼"推拿上色" 其實那只是一個自己隨便形容的詞.
因為上完底色後加一塊顏色上去.再慢慢地抹阿推阿.整個就很像推拿~所以就(被巴爛

不過時間的話.其實很難說耶.我可以說大約花了14天的時間.從頭到尾
但是其間並不是每天都畫.而且有化的時間也不一定.有化的話最少30分鐘最多2小時
這樣~所以很難算XD~ 畢竟工作優先XDDD~


TO:傻氣狼兒 
(二次噴.有沒有這麼誇張WW
先謝謝誇獎.
其實毛毛的畫法.感覺上也沒什麼技巧.就是一直塗塗抹抹
加亮畫深這樣子(掩面 (整個很沒說服力
之後有時間再弄教學.不過我記得 之前整理的密技裡面有分類到這篇文章
有需要可以到切磋版的秘笈裡面找找看.
總之~謝謝支持~^^

TO:Norya.Polaris 
整個先謝謝稱讚~^^
眼睛畢竟是靈魂之窗.整個就是要神有神的WWW
才有眼睛的FU~ XD

不過說真的~一個小技巧是 吸亮色塗暗色. 吸暗色雕亮色~這樣吧 XD~(有時候也需要反過來.
以上 XD~

謝謝大家支持跟回覆.
畢竟回文才有發文的動力

----------


## 雪麒

> TO:雪麒 
> (嗯!大觸WWW WTF!~WWW
> 哈哈~其實沒那麼厲害.說實在的還有很大的進步空間的.還要加油.
> 不過那什麼"推拿上色" 其實那只是一個自己隨便形容的詞.
> 因為上完底色後加一塊顏色上去.再慢慢地抹阿推阿.整個就很像推拿~所以就(被巴爛
> 
> 不過時間的話.其實很難說耶.我可以說大約花了14天的時間.從頭到尾
> 但是其間並不是每天都畫.而且有化的時間也不一定.有化的話最少30分鐘最多2小時
> 這樣~所以很難算XD~ 畢竟工作優先XDDD~


果然華麗優秀的作品是需要相當長的時間來精雕細琢的啊～
像我這種就一整個沒有耐心（掩面
近期大概也回來嘗試畫些東西呢～算起來好像又近半年沒有畫過東西了（望
再次感謝小黑貓詳盡的繪畫過程展示⊙w⊙

----------


## 小黑貓

> 果然華麗優秀的作品是需要相當長的時間來精雕細琢的啊～
> 像我這種就一整個沒有耐心（掩面
> 近期大概也回來嘗試畫些東西呢～算起來好像又近半年沒有畫過東西了（望
> 再次感謝小黑貓詳盡的繪畫過程展示⊙w⊙


其實也有短時間的呈現方式．
畫圖就要不間段的練習ＸＤ～雖然也是有沒手感的時候跟怠惰的時期ＸＤ～
其實還好啦．沒說很詳細．有些步驟畫得太自我　忘記存檔ＷＷＷ～
刻圖會中毒　ＸＤＤＤ～

----------

